# Bible note-taking software



## Dan

I would like to be able to keep a progressively-updated set of notes by scripture passage as I listen to sermons and lectures, prepare sermons, read books, etc.

As a hypothetical example, consider the case where I had prepared a sermon on John 14, read a book on Johannine themes in the NT with several insights on John 14, and listened to a lecture on the Holy Spirit that also referenced John 14. I would like to keep separate notes on each of these events, but have them indexed or accessible through their common reference to John 14 so that I could draw on all my past notes on a particular reference.

Has anyone run across such a product? I am aware of the notes feature in BibleWorks and Logos, but those seem ill-suited for note-taking on topical works that may reference many passages.


----------



## VictorBravo

It isn't Bible-specific, but I like Evernote. I use the free version.

It allows you to sync your notes to anything with an internet connection. Each note is indexed for easy searching, and you can add tags and different folders if you want.

I use it for all sorts of ideas, references, stray facts, things I jot down on my pocket notepad.

BTW, if you have a scanner, Evernote does a fairly decent job of indexing keywords from handwriting too.


----------



## ac7k

VictorBravo said:


> It isn't Bible-specific, but I like Evernote. I use the free version.
> 
> It allows you to sync your notes to anything with an internet connection. Each note is indexed for easy searching, and you can add tags and different folders if you want.
> 
> I use it for all sorts of ideas, references, stray facts, things I jot down on my pocket notepad.
> 
> BTW, if you have a scanner, Evernote does a fairly decent job of indexing keywords from handwriting too.


 

Thanks, that looks very useful, I will give that a try too.


----------



## Curt

VictorBravo said:


> It isn't Bible-specific, but I like Evernote. I use the free version.
> 
> It allows you to sync your notes to anything with an internet connection. Each note is indexed for easy searching, and you can add tags and different folders if you want.
> 
> I use it for all sorts of ideas, references, stray facts, things I jot down on my pocket notepad.
> 
> BTW, if you have a scanner, Evernote does a fairly decent job of indexing keywords from handwriting too.


 
Thanks. I'm going to try it, too.


----------



## Dan

I've used Evernote for some other things, but I think it would be difficult to arrange notes by scripture passage.


----------



## fredtgreco

I don't use evernote as much a I should, but I would think you could create a notebook for each book of the bible, and then put notes for pericopes. You could use tags to cross reference theological or other topics. 

I would also think One note would be good. I am a personal fan of mind mapping software, and I think thatbis best for outlining and note taking. I love MindManager and I use it for sermon prep.


----------



## Herald

Fred,

I would be interested in your experience with mind mapping software. I don't have much of a mind to map (I had to get that in before Wayne or Bob hit that softball out of the park) but I'm interested in how it helps you with sermon prep.


----------



## Herald

fredtgreco said:


> I would also think One note would be good. I am a personal fan of mind mapping software, and I think thatbis best for outlining and note taking. I love MindManager and I use it for sermon prep.



Wow! MindManager isn't cheap. Are there are free versions on the web? Is there is a free app on iPhone for a mind mapping program.


----------



## Herald

I think I found a mind mapping program that allows compatibility with a similar iPhone app. SimpleMind  I just downloaded the iPhone app and the desktop trial version. If I do buy it the cost is about $40. So far it looks promising for sermon prep ideas. I'm going to play around with it and see how it functions.


----------



## Gryphonette

Haven't tried it yet, but maybe this would work?

There's a free PC app called Bubbl.us that does the mind-mapping, brainstorming thing.

Just FYI! ;^)


----------



## fredtgreco

Herald said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would also think One note would be good. I am a personal fan of mind mapping software, and I think thatbis best for outlining and note taking. I love MindManager and I use it for sermon prep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! MindManager isn't cheap. Are there are free versions on the web? Is there is a free app on iPhone for a mind mapping program.
Click to expand...

 
You can get discounted versions for Nonprofits from dealers that do that. Freebies include:

MindMeister

XMind

FreeMind


----------



## David

fredtgreco said:


> I would also think One note would be good. I am a personal fan of mind mapping software, and I think thatbis best for outlining and note taking. I love MindManager and I use it for sermon prep.


Microsoft OneNote should be good, but I don't know if you can index by Bible verses. As for mind mapping, I trialed PersonalBrain and fell in love with it, but it's so expensive that I don't know if I can afford to buy it. The free version is very basic, the Core edition is $150 and the Pro (all features) is $250. If you have that kind of money, go for the 30-day Pro trial.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

You could use Wordsearch. It has a word-processing function built in with numerous search and hyperlinking functions.

AMR


----------

